# FM Expressions



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone used transfers from fm expressions, I have heard some stuff on the posts but not sure if anyone has actually used them I am curious to know to durability and quality, can someone maybe post a pic if you have used them?
thanks alot
Steven


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Steven,

Rodney did some tests with FM Expressions transfers and posted them. The other link talks about more experiences with the FME transfers:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#fm


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t14584.html


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I haven't but I have been told their prints are a bit thick. They are definitely good quality though, ,I am planning on ordering a sample packet from them soon. They are next on my list, in fact.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've used F&M transfers quite a bit. 

They are very easy to work with and have great color. The support is very good as well.

My biggest issue with their product is that it has a thick / plasticy feel to them which quite a few of my customers have rejected or grudgingly accepted.

I've had to find another transfer supplier that has a much softer feel to them but cannot provide the same great color and pricing as they do.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Service good, support good, but as John says the transfers with a lot of solid color do have a plastic feel


----------



## oscc (Dec 6, 2007)

I have used them on a couple occasions. The only drawback is the heavy feel on the garment with a design that is alot of color. Overall though, for the most part, they are good quality, great to work with and very well priced.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope Nathan and Zack are catching this type of feedback.

They are great to work with and have a great company and make beautiful transfers. They just need to come up with a way to make them much softer and they can conquer the heat transfer world!!!


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

thanks alot guys I have been talking with courtney over there and she has been alot of help I am ordering some transfers today..
Steven


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this topic is old, but I just received my sample pack from *FM* and I tested their samples and tje end result is that their transfer are good quality and color, but the feel is something that sort of throws me off. It gives of a plastic feel, like a sticker placed upon a T shirt and I think my customers will accept that. 

Is there a way to reduce this plastic feel, I do have Teflon sheet, kraft paper and parchment paper, I tried giving a second press with each of these sheets and no change.

Am I doing something wrong ? is there a trick that I don't know about that can reduce or maybe flatten more the image to make it smooth ?


I have an image that has 9 colors and the only vendor that dod offere me a great price is FM, not sure if their are any vendors out in the market, that can compete with *FM* (without the plastic feel)

What can I do ?????


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They use glossy inks. Pressing twice is likely to make it more glossy. Try washing, it removes much of the gloss after the first wash.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

wormil said:


> They use glossy inks. Pressing twice is likely to make it more glossy. Try washing, it removes much of the gloss after the first wash.


Hi Rick

Do you mean as taking a damp cloth and passing it over the transfer to reduce the gloss ?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No, actually washing it in a machine. Their transfers lose luster quickly after a washing.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Rick for the info, As applying *FM expressions *transfers to hundreds of shirts and then washing hundreds of shirts and then pressing them is an extra cost and unfortunately I don't have an industrial washing / drying machine, nor do I have a pressing machine, to press out the shirts after washing & drying.

I'm gonna have to pass on *FM expressions*, I'm really not feeling their plastic feel and look. Our brand is a fashion forward brand and *FM transfers* give a plasticity athletic look.

Much appreciated on the feed back....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They do have a fashion formula in their 4 color process transfers that has a softer feel. But it's only for light garments.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

splathead said:


> They do have a fashion formula in their 4 color process transfers that has a softer feel. But it's only for light garments.


Yeah I know, but it's a minimum order of 512 per image and I'm starting out with only 100 pieces per image.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck. If you find something post about it. I have a tee shirt full of samples from various vendors and they are all about the same in luster and thickness. Plastisol is plastic so you can't entirely avoid the plastic feel, you can only minimize it.


----------

